# Sonar is scanning for victims



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Ping.... Ping.... Ping...




I have a few ICBMs with a faulty trigger mechanism in my Seawolf class submarine...


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

OH This is gonna be good


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Now that's Bad Ass---Rip & Run!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Hit the deck.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Bringing out the Blackout curtains.

Bring the rain Karl.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Everybody RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

its getting to be everytime i log onto puff one part of a song comes into my head. "Boom here comes the boom ready or not haha! how you like me now?!?"


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

This should be fun!!!


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Cool pictures to go with your thread title.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Hehe....off the meds again, Karl?

I love when this man brings the pain! Soooo much fun to watch.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Duck n cover!
Gaurd you mailboxes
Hide the wemen and children.
This should be good!


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

5,4,3,2 and....


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

UH OH!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

As if Santa hasn't already torn some of us a new one,,,here we go again.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Active pinging?

Oh shi...


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

d_day said:


> Active pinging?
> 
> Oh shi...


i think i just did


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Targets acquired!

Launch! Launch! Launch!


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

OOOUUUCHHHH Karl that Hurt!!! OUCH Karl! OUUUCHHHHHHH KArl bombed me, and it really hurt, Its still hurting! 

You Got me good with this! your calling card confused the hell outta me, and then i turned into detective. spent 45 mins to figure out who this was from. many great looking sticks that ive been meaning to try, Put a smile on a ninjaturtlenerd's face today brother! Thank you!


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice work Karl, Congrats Justin


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Very Nice Karl!

It's good to see the mail people didn't steal them.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> Very Nice Karl!
> 
> It's good to see the mail people didn't steal them.


LOL i felt silly because i shook the box as soon as i pulled it outta the mail box. and ive been watching for the mail person everyday now just to get there right after them, so if there are any missing i know the blame isnt on my neighborhood, which i trust my neighbors with my life, which is a rare thing now adays.


----------

